# Full Bath Tub Installed



## RizFam

Wasted Space









Little step tub flooring floating around under there.









New Secure Floor Support









Secured floor & then insulated new tub









Screwed in the tub flange being careful not to hit a pipe/wiring. Gilligan hit my vent pipe.

















New Full Tub Completed. 









All in all this was a fairly easy mod for my DH to do. Removing the front panel & the Tub Surround was the most time consuming even more so then putting it all back together. I highly recommend this mod. If you are on the fence b/c you think it is going to be a Big PIA Mod..... it isn't I assure you. 
If you think you'll benefit from a full tub & your model will permit, it is well worth your time & effort.









Here is the link to more pics in the Mod Gallery.
Full Tub Installations Pics 

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

WHOO HOO!
A full tub! How cool will that be!

Be sure to document the installation process - with lots of photos - for us.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## map guy

Very cool

Fix for the major issue of the bathroom.

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood

NIIIIIIIICE!!!!!

I see Hot Soaking Baths with Appletinis in your future.....


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tami,

When I did mine it was fairly easy, I spent more time trying to make everything "perfect". It sure is one of the best changes made in our camper. Add extra wood to support the bottom, a good sub-base makes the tub feel very solid.

good luck.

kevin


----------



## RizFam

Thanks....I am psyched.









Kevin I was aware about the extra wood to support the bottom from Chip's Full Tub install photos. 
Did you re-route the plumbing as well? Also, do you remember how long it took you to install?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## 4ME

When they did mine they used some foam insulation to take up voids
and make it feel more solid too.
The drains lined up so I was told it was pretty easy.
At $400.00 it probably took about 3-4 hours I'm guessing.


----------



## RizFam

3ME said:


> When they did mine they used some foam insulation to take up voids
> and make it feel more solid too.
> The drains lined up so I was told it was pretty easy.
> At $400.00 it probably took about 3-4 hours I'm guessing.


Who's They?


----------



## 4ME

RizFam said:


> When they did mine they used some foam insulation to take up voids
> and make it feel more solid too.
> The drains lined up so I was told it was pretty easy.
> At $400.00 it probably took about 3-4 hours I'm guessing.


Who's They?








[/quote]

I had the dealership do it.
Happy Daze RV


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I left the plumbing the same, no benefit on mine to move. My bath sink piping runs under there also so I put some insualtion on it to prevent the piping from rattling. I took all of the walls out and was thinking about replacing them and decided not to so that was extra time putting back in. I also caulked all of the floor openings under it. Recaulked the shower valve, etc.

I paid $100 for the tub, tube of caulk $5 and scrap wood, that was it.

I would budget 2-4 hours.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice Tami....looking forward to the pics

John


----------



## campingnut18

hey hurricaneplumber,
where did you get the tub for $100.00.
the ones i saw online were $200.00.

please tell ..

campingnut


----------



## BritsOnTour

Oh Tami, tfs, Dave keeps talking about this as the little ones hate taking showers in the OB or cg bathrooms - now he knows it's a possibility, this will be added to the 'to do' list (which is LOOOOOONG!!)

Ali


----------



## hurricaneplumber

campingnut18 said:


> hey hurricaneplumber,
> where did you get the tub for $100.00.
> the ones i saw online were $200.00.
> 
> please tell ..
> 
> campingnut


It was a Ebay purchase, $45 for the tub plus $55 to ship, from Ebay member 6785vickie who owns a RV shop. Tub was brand new and in perfect condition. Email her and they may have more to sell. They had them in both right and left hand drains. If you can't find them let me know and I will dig through my emails with her.

good luck

kevin


----------



## RizFam

hurricaneplumber said:


> hey hurricaneplumber,
> where did you get the tub for $100.00.
> the ones i saw online were $200.00.
> 
> please tell ..
> 
> campingnut


It was a Ebay purchase, $45 for the tub plus $55 to ship, from Ebay member 6785vickie who owns a RV shop. Tub was brand new and in perfect condition. Email her and they may have more to sell. They had them in both right and left hand drains. If you can't find them let me know and I will dig through my emails with her.

good luck

kevin
[/quote]

Wish I knew that before I paid $204 for mine.












> BritsOnTour Posted Today, 02:46 PM
> Oh Tami, tfs, Dave keeps talking about this as the little ones hate taking showers in the OB or cg bathrooms - now he knows it's a possibility, this will be added to the 'to do' list (which is LOOOOOONG!!)
> 
> Ali


I've been wanting to do it since I saw that Chips did his last May.

Then Kevin"hurricaneplumber" & his DW convinced me at the Niagra Falls Rally last summer that it was definitely the way to go.









Tami


----------



## Insomniak

LOL!! Ours got delivered today also! Amazing how light the tub is. I think the box weighs more.

Let's see who finishes first!


----------



## RizFam

ha ha that's funny. You probably will b/c we'll be camping this weekend. DH is not planning on working on it while camping.







I did tell him about your challenge, maybe he'll change his mind about working on it this weekend?









Tami


----------



## skippershe

Very cool you guys









Make sure to take photos every step of the way during your install...ok???

Kevin, we'll get to see yours first hand in Zion won't we?? Better yet, why don't you wait for Zion to install it...It'll be a Step Tub Replacement Workshop, even more educational after a couple of Doug's Kool-aid's


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rizfam Outback is the Official Doggie Bath Location at Zion!


----------



## Insomniak

Oh man, wouldn't that be a hoot? A bathtub that somehow got installed upside down and facing the wrong direction......but that Kool-Aid sure was goood!!


----------



## Insomniak

Ok, it looks like the plastic "rivet" or "hammer drive anchor" or whatever it's called is gonna be difficult to find. Home Depot and Lowe's don't have a clue and Camping World doesn't have them. After an extensive internet search, I couldn't turn up anybody who sells them retail. I finally found them at the same place I bought the tub - RV Lifestyles, who is the "order fulfillment" company for just about all of the RV dealers out there
















Here's the link:

RV Lifestyles Link


----------



## RizFam

Thanks we weren't sure if we could reuse them.
I did a search & our local dearler carries them as well.









What a WASTE of precious space.... 


















Tami


----------



## skippershe

OK! THAT'S IT!!









I'm ordering a new tub as soon as hubby will let me!!

Is the new tub any deeper than the step tub or about the same?


----------



## RizFam

I think it is deeper, but let me check. BRB

I didn't measure it I eye balled it







& it appears to be the same depth.

Tami


----------



## Bill H

RizFam said:


> Thanks we weren't sure if we could reuse them.
> I did a search & our local dearler carries them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a WASTE of precious space....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I LOVE the electrical wires going up right next to the tub.....YUMMY........


----------



## RizFam

Yeah I know Bill.


















My DH is having a ball out there in the Outback.







Blasting Genesis, drinking Labatts Blue







& tearing up the bathroom .....









Tami


----------



## RizFam

More Full Tub Install pics in my Mod Gallery. 
Full Tub Installation

Tami


----------



## skippershe

Looking good!! I'm jealous already!
So what is the tub sitting on? Looks like white foam over the plywood...
Appears that John had to remove the tub surround (is that what the plastic walls are called?) Are those difficult to put back up? We just had our glued back at the top, cause it was starting to come away from the wall.

What are the wires to??


----------



## RizFam

Boy you have a lot of questions Dawn.









The white under the tub is styrofoam it came like that. Yes, he supported the tub floor w/ plywood. The wires I believe are our side slide & our tank sensors b/c they are all on that wall. He did have to remove the surround very carefully b/c we will reuse it.









Did I answer everything?









Tami


----------



## Insomniak

Do you have the "rivet" fastener thingies yet? Are they the same as what came out? You guys are way ahead of me!! All I got done today was Maxx Air vent covers and replaced the converter. No more loud fan when you turn more than two lights on! Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............

Where did you get them there fastener thingers??


----------



## RizFam

Insomniak said:


> Do you have the "rivet" fastener thingies yet? Are they the same as what came out? You guys are way ahead of me!! All I got done today was Maxx Air vent covers and replaced the converter. No more loud fan when you turn more than two lights on! Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............
> 
> Where did you get them there fastener thingers??


The dealership where we bought our RV carries them: Garick RV - Plastic Rivets

I will add more photos as the mod is completed.









Tami


----------



## Insomniak

Yup, your link goes to the same place as mine - RV lifestyles!! I don't think any of the dealers actually have anything in stock - they all seem to get their stuff from these guys. I just got mine ordered on Sunday after the web site came back to life and stopped barfing when I tried to complete the order. The good news is that they deliver amazingly fast. I ordered the tub last Tuesday and it was on our porch on Thursday!

Do you have the rivets yet, and do they look like they'll work?

The ones that Keystone used seem to be slightly different - they don't have a center "pin", but I couldn't tell if they're one piece or two. They look kinda like the "Christmas tree" rivet used a lot in cars to hold door panels and such to the frame.


----------



## Thor

Tami/John

Great job modding - Blue????? Canadian beer
















Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Nice Tami...

The plastic nails are at Lowe's, look in the aisle where they sell sheets of the tile board and paneling, near the trim/molding aisles, they are 50 in a bag and hanging next to the paneling. I'm a Lowe's expert, unfortunately.

Had a few Blues myself, still have a Moosehead waiting to test out.


----------



## RizFam

Thanks!

Yep, Labatts Blue has always been one of his favorties. He enjoys Moosehead as well.









I was able to get the plastic rivets at Garick RV where we purchased our OB. They had them in stock.









Tami


----------



## Insomniak

hurricaneplumber said:


> Nice Tami...
> 
> The plastic nails are at Lowe's, look in the aisle where they sell sheets of the tile board and paneling, near the trim/molding aisles, they are 50 in a bag and hanging next to the paneling. I'm a Lowe's expert, unfortunately.
> 
> Had a few Blues myself, still have a Moosehead waiting to test out.


Found 'em!!! How pathetic is that? I takes somebody on the internet to tell me where something is at Lowe's, when three of their employees had no idea what I was talking about or where the product might be....

They were right by the sheets of paneling, hanging on little clips. A pack of fifty for ten bucks. Not bad!

Thanks for the help. Now I just have to wait for the weekend to start destroying working on the long awaited bathroom mod!


----------



## RizFam

Glad you found them.







Now keeps us posted. The DH decided to take the night off -- after working like a maniac yesterday.







I think the most difficult part thus far was removing everything.

Good Luck, 
Tami


----------



## Thor

Tami

Are you working your DH too hard...I will have to send him a case of Moosehead for Father's Day
















Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> Are you working your DH too hard...I will have to send him a case of Moosehead for Father's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor










...... *NO*

But yanno a case of Moosehead might give him some incentive to finish .......like soon








We have to beat Insomniak ...







He did challenge us ....







I love a good challenge.









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tami, to get the case of Moosehead, the answer should have been YES







John might be a little upset now at a missed opportunity









Oh, by the way, I am overworked







send it to me, I ll drive over and share it with John









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I am wayyyy over-worked latley. It would be faster if it was shipped to my house, it may even stay cold that long.

I will then forward the empties down to NJ for you folks.


----------



## Fire44

I'll tell you what.....I can save you the shipping.....just send me the cash and I will pick up my own locally. I will even send you back the receipt and change!!!!! (and pay postage)

Hows that for a deal!!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam

hurricaneplumber said:


> I am wayyyy over-worked latley. It would be faster if it was shipped to my house, it may even stay cold that long.
> 
> I will then forward the empties down to NJ for you folks.


Yeah Kevin now that's a really good idea .............NOT.









He secured the Sub-Floor & then insulated the tub w/ some insulation he had out in the garage. 









I added a couple more pics to the mod gallery. Full Tub Installation
We're getting there.









Tami


----------



## Insomniak

Why did he insulate the tub? And, won't that hamper access to the plumbing if you need to reach in there to tighten something up or change the drain or....whatever?


----------



## RizFam

Because he had it & to make the tub more solid & secure. As far as getting back in there...I doubt it. 
You should have seen how difficult it was to pull it apart in the first place. Once he puts it all back together he won't be getting back in or under there.

Tami


----------



## Insomniak

RizFam said:


> Because he had it & to make the tub more solid & secure. As far as getting back in there...I doubt it.
> You should have seen how difficult it was to pull it apart in the first place. Once he puts it all back together he won't be getting back in or under there.
> 
> Tami


I'll see what it looks like this weekend!

Couple more questions:

What thickness plywood did he use for the new support?

Are the 2x4 blocks anchored to the subfloor, or is everything just held together by gravity?

Did he screw the nailing flange for the tub to the wall, or fasten it in any way?

I'm really glad you're blazing through this mod, and it's ok if you beat me to the finish line - it will be a cinch using all of your hints and tips !!










Honestly, thanks for the help. With a new job and work schedule, I've got about all I can handle lately. I only have this weekend to do the tub, scissor jacks, TP holder, glass shelf for the bathroom, and some other "little" stuff, then it's off to Zion !!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Insomniak said:


> Did he screw the nailing flange for the tub to the wall, or fasten it in any way?


When I did mine I drilled and put one screw through it in the front and back but found the surround stuck out too far so I took them out and siliconed around the whole thing and then installed the surround, it fits really tight. I also siliconed each hole before putting in the nail anchor thingy. I did not screw the extra wood supports to the floor, I built a frame and set the tub on that, the frame is built level since the tub insulation is tapered to allow for proper draining. I installed the drain and tail piece prior to lower the tub, then just lined it up with the trap, made it so much easier.


----------



## RizFam

Insomniak said:


> Because he had it & to make the tub more solid & secure. As far as getting back in there...I doubt it.
> You should have seen how difficult it was to pull it apart in the first place. Once he puts it all back together he won't be getting back in or under there.
> 
> Tami


I'll see what it looks like this weekend!

Couple more questions:

What thickness plywood did he use for the new support?

Are the 2x4 blocks anchored to the subfloor, or is everything just held together by gravity?

Did he screw the nailing flange for the tub to the wall, or fasten it in any way?

I'm really glad you're blazing through this mod, and it's ok if you beat me to the finish line - it will be a cinch using all of your hints and tips !!









Honestly, thanks for the help. With a new job and work schedule, I've got about all I can handle lately. I only have this weekend to do the tub, scissor jacks, TP holder, glass shelf for the bathroom, and some other "little" stuff, then it's off to Zion !!








[/quote]

The insulation is also to keep the water warmer longer because our son takes really long baths. 
1/2" plywood.
I screwed a 36" piece of angle to the blocks along one side and the angle 
then into the floor.
The previous support was just floating around in there, only half was under 
the tub section.
I plan on screwing the tub flange to the wall (as it was previously) before 
installing the wall panel
(just be careful not to hit any pipes/hoses/wires). Gilligan hit my vent 
pipe.

good luck & have fun.
John.


----------



## RizFam

The DH told me to add another reason for the Tub insulation ..... b/c when he covers it it will keep the beer really cold.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> The DH told me to add another reason for the Tub insulation ..... b/c when he covers it it will keep the beer really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Did we just witness John's 1st post to Tami's 3,394th ????


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> The DH told me to add another reason for the Tub insulation ..... b/c when he covers it it will keep the beer really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Did we just witness John's 1st post to Tami's 3,394th ????
[/quote]

No.... actually I believe this is his 2nd ........
















Tami


----------



## RizFam

Screwed the flange into the wall.









He added extra rivets to the sides.









Almost done just needs caulking & the front panel put in.

















More pics in Mod Gallery:
Full Tub Installation Pics

Tami


----------



## RizFam

I am extremely happy to announce that our Full Tub Mod is Complete!


















Tami


----------



## wolfwood

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

*(Did you test drive it yet?)*


----------



## RizFam

Thank You! No we'll let John Luke have the honors.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> The DH told me to add another reason for the Tub insulation ..... b/c when he covers it it will keep the beer really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Did we just witness John's 1st post to Tami's 3,394th ????
[/quote]

No.... actually I believe this is his 2nd ........
















Tami
[/quote]
so now you are working him twice as hard!


----------



## skippershe

Looks great Tami! John did a fine job









Oh huneeeee!!!!


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so now you are working him twice as hard!


Yup I am







& after he finished caulking the tub he immediately installed his new Atwood 3500.











> skippershe Posted Yesterday, 07:20 PM
> 
> Looks great Tami! John did a fine job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh huneeeee!!!!


Thanks. I think he did a great job as well.








I have been wanting this mod for over a year now & I am thrilled.









Tami


----------



## Moosegut

It looks great. I can see it now - the skylight, the jacuzzi jets, a bottle of wine, you and John on a starlit night. Ah, to be young again.


----------



## RizFam

Now that would be a scary







sight. The two of us trying to fit in that little tub .....


----------



## Kodiak

Great Job! A full tub that's awesome.


----------

